# Corn husks ok?



## waterlilly0212 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi

Are the green corn husks ok/good to feed buns? I know that corn itself is a definite no-no, but I have never heard anything either way about corn husks....
(Not the tassels, just the green husk covering the ear)
A yes or no? Anybunny know?

Thanks


----------



## pamnock (Jun 2, 2010)

Corn husks (as well as the corn itself, in moderation) are fine. I occasionally feed corn husks and my rabbit feed contains ground corn.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 2, 2010)

I had always heard corn was not good either, but more recently heard of someone who does feed corn in moderation. I think she uses it as a conditioner, though I forget exactly. So both should be fine.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 2, 2010)

Excess carbs of any type can cause overgrowth of bacterias and yeasts in the intestinal system that can lead to gastro-intestinal illness and soft stools. Excess carbs are also converted into fat.

This applies to "any" carb whether it's corn, wheat, oats, carrots, or a pop tart. 

Corn is no more harmful than any other carbohydrate when given in moderation. However, some people have taken a little knowledge and misinterpreted it,going off the deep end and decrying corn as lethal. (Yet they ignore the fact that wheat has is higher in carbs, also has a indigestible hull, and is an ingredient of most rabbit feeds.)

Corn is a healthy source of carbs - but should be eaten in moderation.


----------

